
What Is Self-Hosting? - kevq
https://kevq.uk/what-is-self-hosting
======
ktpsns
Interesting issue. I think the borders are floating -- if you host your own
hardware at your employer, is it still self-hosting? What if you don't have
root at a shared server which you share with friends in your local community
center or association?

For me the important thing about "self" is that you have spent at least some
thoughts where stuff is stored, who has access, and know your limits of
control. My feeling is that the modern-age "Microservice", "serverless" and
"cloud" generation lost that feeling. They fear to setup a Linux server. Even
more, they fear running their own SMTP server. Gosh, in the 90s, it was a
hobby for many of us to autodidactically learn how networking and Unix works.
It really brought us some fundamental knowledge which I feel is lost in
today's kids generation. "The cloud" just solves their problem. Self-hosting
means being interested in everything from the power supply up to the uplink,
from CGI over systems to HTTP caching and all that.

